# Corradoless no more!



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

So finally after rolling my 90 G60 with a 20/20T back in January and totalling it, I'm back on the road with a (currently) ABA on MS3 powered 92 SLC in Tornado Red. This is a MUCH nicer car than the 90 and there are big plans for it. 

The 20/20 didn't get hurt in the wreck (me neither) but rather than just stick it in the car I am going to rebuild it with Wiseco pistons and Scat rods so it will be able withstand a Borg Warner EFR 6258 which after being backordered since Dec 2011 is scheduled to show up TODAY!!!!!

Even though the car is rather slow right now it's running amazingly well. This one is staying in full street trim with MS controlling just about everthing even the purge solenoid. 

Stay tuned to this thread, as things progress I'll be posting updates.


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> So finally after rolling my 90 G60 with a 20/20T back in January and totalling it, I'm back on the road with a (currently) ABA on MS3 powered 92 SLC in Tornado Red. This is a MUCH nicer car than the 90 and there are big plans for it.
> 
> The 20/20 didn't get hurt in the wreck (me neither) but rather than just stick it in the car I am going to rebuild it with Wiseco pistons and Scat rods so it will be able withstand a Borg Warner EFR 6258 which after being backordered since Dec 2011 is scheduled to show up TODAY!!!!!
> 
> ...


in. pics, plz:laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Wurthless w/o p[ics jeff!


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I'll watch. opcorn:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Glad you finally got another one!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Csb


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Sad to hear that the other car got totaled but I'm glad that you didnt get hurt and still saved the engine. 

Watching this one opcorn:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Update # 1: Still on vacation in georgia with over 800 miles on the car including a 10 hour 600 mile run in a single day. I'm getting just over 30mpg but that because the car still has a catalytic converter and I need to run conservative AFRs at cruise to keep it happy. 

Looks like the 20/20 with an EFR isn't going to work due to fitment issues, so built ABA with an EFR here we come


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Turbo hitting firewall?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> Turbo hitting firewall?


 No, no way to run a downpipe because of the rear engine mount. The turbo is T25 flanged but has a 3" V-band hot side outlet.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

P I C T U R E S !!!! opcorn:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

chc-rado said:


> P I C T U R E S !!!! opcorn:


 When I get back from vacation (I'm in Suwannee GA right now visiting Dad)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Put the turbine outlet to drivers side and you should have dp room.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

Prof315 said:


> When I get back from vacation (I'm in Suwannee GA right now visiting Dad)


 Man, your very close to where I live. I'm in Tucker. That 10 miles toward the city. If you need anything for rado. Let me know. I'm building my true tornado red slc model with 16vt setup. Got to love aba bottom end. Either with 8v,G60, even with 20v or 16v setup.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Put the turbine outlet to drivers side and you should have dp room.


 Even doing that things are just too tight with the 20V head. We've already done some mock up fitment and _maybe_ with a built in the car custom exhaust manifold it could be done, maybe.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

A couple of pics finally!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Prof315 said:


> Even doing that things are just too tight with the 20V head. We've already done some mock up fitment and _maybe_ with a built in the car custom exhaust manifold it could be done, maybe.


 Pagparts bottom mount 20v setup will get er done all day. Heck; the off the shelf mk4 kit would fit with minimal modification IMO


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

A lot of the issues revolve around the design of the EFR turbo itself. It can be done with a 20V using Mk2/Corrado/Mk3 motor mounts but it's super tight and requires a custom manifold. Lots easier on an 8V head so I'm gonna go that way. Beside... I'm only shooting for 300whp. The turbo will support more but it last longer (forever) at the lower boost level I'll need.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Prof315 said:


> A lot of the issues revolve around the design of the EFR turbo itself. It can be done with a 20V using Mk2/Corrado/Mk3 motor mounts but it's super tight and requires a custom manifold. Lots easier on an 8V head so I'm gonna go that way. Beside... I'm only shooting for 300whp. The turbo will support more but it last longer (forever) at the lower boost level I'll need.


 Nuff said. Might as well stay 8v at that power level. That efr on an ABA is gonna be a quick spooling torque monster :thumbup:

Definitely be a fun car:beer:


----------

